# few guns for sale



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a few guns for sale to fund a new project on a hunting vehicle 1st is a benelli nova camo is great shape shoots like all benellis do, 2nd is a remington 770 in 300 win mag comes with bushnell scope hard case and and para cord sling has aout 200-250 feet of cord in it shoots great as well, 3rd Kel-tec P3AT 380 small carry pistol fired about 30 rounds through it yesterday and wife decided she wants a pink gun istead of all black :| moving on, 4th is a HR pardner pump protector functions flawlessly as well i am very particular on keeping guns clean so they have been taken care of right. Shoot me a PM if your interested all are OBO so shoot me an offer.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Is the benelli a waterfowl camo or a turkey camo? If its a waterfowl camo I would probably be interested.

Also, Where are you located?


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

It's realtree AP south jordan


----------

